

If You're Born in the Sky, What's Your Nationality? - LukeLambert
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2014/08/20/341641164/if-youre-born-in-the-sky-whats-your-nationality-an-airplane-puzzler

======
ssanders82
In my mind, whenever there's a grey area in interpreting the law, shouldn't it
default to common sense, i.e. what a reasonable person would conclude? This is
why we use phrases like "beyond a reasonable doubt" and the concept of a
reasonable person
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reasonable_person](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reasonable_person))
in law.

I realize this is a fun little exercise, but any reasonable observer in the
scenario described would have to conclude that the baby should be an American
citizen.

------
TheCoelacanth
This article seems to incorrectly assume that if you are born in a country you
will be a citizen of that country. In reality, most of the countries in the
world don't grant citizenship to anyone born in their territory[1]. Outside of
the Americas only a handful of countries do.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jus_soli](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jus_soli)

------
walterbell
Would existing policies cover the space station, where being "over" a country
could cover many countries?

~~~
lutusp
Well, strictly speaking, an orbiting spacecraft can be said to be over only
one country at a time. So someone born in orbit could still be assumed to have
been over a given country and therefore a citizen of that country -- unless
the delivery takes too long.

That reminds me of an old joke. The world's tallest baby was born on June
12th, 13th and 14th, 1952. :)

------
jk0
Wasn't there a Conspiracy Keanu meme asking this exact same question?

